# Getting some Tahitian moon sand and need some advice.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

OK later on to day a guy is coming buy to give me 13lbs for free and i would like to know if it would be OK to lay it over my flourite that will have been in my tank for a year in March?

I know that someone is going to say that it will end up on bottom but i don't really care if that is where it ends up. I really like the look of a black substrate and this stuff was free so hay why not use it.

I would also like to know if it would at least be 1" deep in a 29 gallon if not off to the 10 gallon it goes.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

IT will be OK to put it on top of the Flourite but like you stated it will eventually make it's way to the bottom. If it were me, I would use it in the 10g tank by itself with maybe a very small layer of pre-soaked peat under it. I've had it in a low tech 10g tank for about 2 years now it it does just fine


----------

